# Wie Log4J in JSP's, Beans und Servlets am besten einbinden



## progster (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine bereits bestehende Webanwendung mit diversen JSP's zur Darstellung/View (leider auch teilweise Controller), Beans zur Datenhaltung und diversen Datenbankabfragen und einige Servlets als Controller.

Soweit so gut.

Nun möchte ich das Logging mit System.out.println.... rausnehmen und dafür log4J verwenden.
Es wird in fast jeder Datei geloggt. Also in den Beans, Servlets und JSP's

Jetzt weiss aber nicht so recht wie ich das ganze in meine bestehende Anwendung integrieren soll.
Eine Testanwendung (nicht Web) hat ja schon recht gut geklappt.

Habe mir überlegt eine Bean/Klasse zu schreiben die statische Methoden zum Loggen bereit stellt.
z.B. MyLog4JLogger

Aber ich bin nicht sicher ob das ne gute Idee ist da ja die Webanwendung mit jsp alle multithreaded laufen und da so einfach static verwenden. Geht das.
vor allem hab ich überhaupt keinen Peil was passiert wenn mehrere User die Seite gleichzeitig besuchen.


Also bevor ich anfange wie wild um mich zu hacken frag ich lieber mal die Profis: 

Wie würdet ihr das ganze anstellen?
Log4J sauber und einfach in die Webanwendung integrieren. Wie geht das am Besten?


----------



## Tobias (5. Mai 2006)

Genau wie mit Anwendungen? Logger-Instanz holen und benutzen, gut ist. Bei mehreren Usern gibt das ein bißchen Durcheinander auf der Konsole, aber so ist das halt...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (5. Mai 2006)

Vermeide es aber, dass auf die Console geloggt wird. Das bremst eine Anwendung 
stark ab. Lieber in Dateien. Der Puffer für die Console ist sehr begrenzt.
Diese Beobachtung habe ich mal bei JBoss gemacht. Logger umgestellt und die
Anwendung war wieder flott wie sie sein sollte.


----------

